# Crew needed headed - deepwater trip out of Sabine Pass



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking to fill out the rest of my potential trip after several cancellations.

Headed to Auger. Yup, you read that right... AUGER. 5-19 to 5-20, out of Sabine Pass on an impromptu charter.

If the weather holds, this is going to be an epic trip. Even though this is a no commitment trip chartered trip... (meaning if the weather blows us out, $0 and no re-book needed)... this is a "we will possibly need 2 people to seriously commit, not hold a spot while you check).

This is a ~36hr hardcore tuna trip, for serious fishermen only. 

You bring your share, your food/drink... all bait & gear included.

What say you?


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

PM sent would like to discuss details.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

pccurr said:


> PM sent would like to discuss details.


Minutes too late. Just filled the boat. Apologies.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

How'd you guys do?


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

We killed em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

That one tuna looks like he got in your prop 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> That one tuna looks like he got in your prop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nope. The tax man cometh and the taxman taketh away. (Sharks)

I horsed the **** out of that one with my Avet and was able to keep most of the meat on him and out of the sharks grasp. The other yellow fin, not so much. He was et to hell and back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

nice trip


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Are those cubera?


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

hurricane matt said:


> Are those cubera?


No sir. Dog tooth and Mangrove snaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

